# Gun free zone?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Gun free zones ------ Fish in a barrel?
OK if a business owner wants to have a gun free zone shouldn't he provide protection for my family?
I mean he has denied me the right to protect them,,, Right? 
If a business can't guarantee the safety of my family how can they rightfully take away my tool of protection?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

While I agree with you in principle the short answer is no. Not sure about where you are but in FL, those signs don't carry weight of law in a private business. Concealed is concealed and if discovered you can be asked to leave and its over right there. Mouth off and refuse then you get arrested for trespass when the police are called.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Gun free zones ------ Fish in a barrel?
> OK if a business owner wants to have a gun free zone shouldn't he provide protection for my family?
> I mean he has denied me the right to protect them,,, Right?
> If a business can't guarantee the safety of my family how can they rightfully take away my tool of protection?


No, he has no duty to protect you.
Likewise, you have no duty to give him your time or money.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arm the teachers its the only way the assorted bs can be pulled into as cohesive package which will be efficacious for all. If they aren't willing to lay down their lives for the kids they should go get a real job.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Gun free zones ------ Fish in a barrel?
> OK if a business owner wants to have a gun free zone shouldn't he provide protection for my family?
> I mean he has denied me the right to protect them,,, Right?
> If a business can't guarantee the safety of my family how can they rightfully take away my tool of protection?


No. 
Disarm yourself at your own risk.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You would be foolish to disarm yourself. No one has a legal duty to protect you. I would also consider going else where but telling the manager of the business banning firearms of why your voting with your wallet.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had a conversation with a liberal last night about this very subject, seems there may be a few finally realizing that gun free zones aren’t a real good idea, first had to convince that guns aren’t just going to disappear. Still have a long way to go to re-educate the mindless......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My life is more important then their feelings. If a business doesn't want me in their place that's fine. Usually try to politely bring it to their attention before I walk out or in. 

If I have to go into say a bank or school the weapon stays concealed and no one knows or says a thing


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A business has no duty to protect you. If they won't allow you to protect yourself, never darken their door and take your money elsewhere.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is legal to carry in MN almost every place, including private businesses posting no guns. Just carry and if by some small chance you are found out, then the business has the right to ask you to leave and as previously said, call the police to trespass.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the case of the Government if they force me to disarm . Example Court house they should be held to a very high standard at providing my protection. I am forced for what ever reason to be there. They by law disarm me. Different than a store I can choose not to shop at. Same with medical care if a doctors office or Hospital forces me to be disarmed to receive medical care then they should be held to a very high standard at providing for my safety.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Should we arm teachers ? IS a big question a lot of them are very questionable people.

Elementary school teacher charged with 2016 gang-related murders of 2 children | Fox News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> In the case of the Government if they force me to disarm . Example Court house they should be held to a very high standard at providing my protection. I am forced for what ever reason to be there. They by law disarm me. Different than a store I can choose not to shop at. Same with medical care if a doctors office or Hospital forces me to be disarmed to receive medical care then they should be held to a very high standard at providing for my safety.


Security is very tight at courthouses around here. You are not getting inside with a weapon and the baileffs are armed. Even the big banks have bomb sniffing dogs. Hospitals and doctors offices, not so much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Security is very tight at courthouses around here. You are not getting inside with a weapon and the baileffs are armed. Even the big banks have bomb sniffing dogs. Hospitals and doctors offices, not so much.


 Folks get shot in court houses around the country every year.


----------

